# Showcase Fish for 37 Gal



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Hey everybody,
I've been skimming the boards for quite a while now without posting. Seems I can find most of my answers without help. I am now stumped. I am looking for 2 or 3 showcase fish for my very tall 37 gal heavily planted aquarium. Right now I have 4 (plan on 10) cardinals, 4 lemon tetras, 3 SAEs, 1 oto, 1 male betta, and one very old kuhli loach. The plants are all green and the background and substrate is black. I would like something interesting and maybe a little unusual. I am open to any ideas whatsoever. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome nivekid!

How about something like a pair of Angel's for your showcase fish? They love tall tanks like that, and they would nicely compliment your other fish.
I know they aren't unusual, but they would look nice in there. 

I would also get a few more Oto's to keep your solo guy company.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

I had thought about angel's but I had assumed my aquarium was too small. Also, I don't know if the betta would be a little nippy for the angels. Anybody else have anymore ideas? Thanks for the help


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

I would think the male betta that you already have in the tank might be a good showcase fish, but what about rainbow fish? I am not all that familiar with them, but apparently they get more beautiful and colorful with age.

I had considered a pair of german blue rams for my tank which is a 36 gallon corner bowfront. I am not sure if I will do that or not, but they are very cool fish and peaceful as I understand it. 

Also, there are a number of very colorful and cool kilifish that might add a great deal of color to the tank.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## FishyGirl20 (Jan 25, 2006)

I would up the lemons to 8 or 10 also. With the increases in tetras, I think you would be stocked. But if you just have to add something else, I would go with a pair of German rams or Bolivian rams. Germans are smaller, more colorful, but more sensitive than bolivians. I think a pair would fit nicely. They are peaceful and stay near the bottom of the tank. After that, I think you would definitely be stocked.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I would go with either Bolivans or Keyhole cichlids. Both are peaceful and don't get as big as Angels. I had two Angels in a 46gallon bowfront and they looked out of place (too big) for the tank. Maybe if you have nothing else in the tank in terms of plants and hardscape you cout fit the Angels, but once planted there is no room for them, plus the might be rough on some plants. The bolivians have great personalities and are very hardy.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Show guppies. Or some nice killies. With a 37 (I have one too) you really don't have a lot of options. All I have is shrimp, endlers, cories, and a couple otos.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

As for your betta being nippy... if anything, once you add larger fish- especially cichlids- that share the same strata of the water column- I'm especially thinking angelfish here as I've tried mixing them- the betta will probably be the one to get his fins nipped off. Bettas really are wusses sometimes, and though they might have that 'fighting fish' rep, its really not so true once you start mixing them with larger fish... they really are kind of like beautiful hothouse flowers, and you should be careful when choosing tankmates- avoid any that are too territorial or aggressive- or move him to a safer tank.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Hey everybody, thanks for the responses. I think I will probably try a ram or two. Hopefully the ram will stay near the bottom and the betta near the top. The betta has staked out a spot at the top in some vals that I don't think a ram would really be jealous of. Do you think one male ram or a pair would fair better? Or are the rams a bad choice altogether? I really don't want to overstock my tank. I do not like crowding my fish. With one ram and a few more cardinals in the school, I think I would be to my maximum stocking level. Once my glosso fills in on the bottom, I will post some pics in the aquascaping forum for advice.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

In my opinion, the best tank mates for bettas are small, drab, shoaling fish. Examples include harlequin rasboras (Not really drab, IMO, just not neon blue) or other types, corydoras, etc. These are the fish I have kept with bettas and have never had a problem. Harlequins and bettas, in fact, share the same habitat and are often found together. A large part depends on the personality of the individual fish, but generally, bettas are territorial and are attracted to bright colors and long fins. Any fish that remotely resembles another male betta. In addition, because they are relatively slow-moving and have flowing fins, they are often bothered by nippy schooling fish, which can include cardinals and lemon tetras, especially if their schools aren't quite built up yet, as your aren't. Since you are after color, be aware that this may cause problems for your betta. Just in case, I advise you to have a nice little tank, 1g minimum, preferably 2g+, ready for him in case he, or your other fish decide to cause trouble. Before you think about a showcase fish, however, I also advise you to increase your tetra schools, to at least 8 fish each. You'll cut any potential nippiness to your other fish to a minimum since the tetras will be preoccupied with establishing their own pecking order. 

Have a great day,

llj


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

If you go with Ram's, I'd get a pair. You're right, they do stay on the bottom, but if your Betta has one of those personalities, he'll go down there after them. As stated, it all varies from Betta to Betta, but mine was fierce with the Apisto's, so I had to move the Betta to his own tank.


----------



## nivekid (May 2, 2006)

Well everybody I've come full circle on this one. For the sake of not crowding out the other fish, and making the aquarium look too busy, I will only be increasing the numbers in my tetra schools. The betta is finally getting more brave and is exploring the rest of his territory, so a new showcase fish is not needed. I'll let him rule the domain. Thanks for all the help. I guess I just wanted that new fish feeling, even though a new fish isn't always the best thing.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

I was hoping that would be the decision you would make. You'll like it much better with 8 tetras in each school, rather than four. And the bettas will act as that predatory fish that'll encourage schooling behavior from your tetras. Your tank will also look much larger. 

llj


----------

